# LED retrofit trim for Lightolier frames



## Gage671 (Jul 13, 2016)

Has anyone found a decent and reasonable solution for this? I see that Lightolier actually has their own retrofit trims now but they’re ridiculously expensive.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Just so everyone knows what you mean, the Lightolier cans that are the large box or the ones with no housing at all are the problem here since they have nothing to hold in place a retrofit trim. 

It's no problem to retrofit a Lytening can since it's just like a Halo or other brand.


----------



## Gage671 (Jul 13, 2016)

These are the 6” frames with no can. The socket clips into the top of the trim and the trim is held into the frame by four metal clips. 

My original plan was to insert 6”wafer lights into the same holes but the holes are too big and I hate the look of the goof rings.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Do these have the cast pot metal frames? Last winter I replaced a bunch of these with Lotus wafers which did cover the hole and also used Juno 6 inch old work cans to support the LED lights that Big Ass Fans offers. A lot of work, but was left with little to no damage with the exception of a few that had some cracks in the drywall. I believe we did close to 50 or 60 like this.


----------



## Gage671 (Jul 13, 2016)

I think l’m probably going to wind up using old work cans inside the original housings. I was just really hoping that there might be a quicker and easier solution.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

These were from the late 70's early 80's with a pot metal cast frame that broke apart fairly easily with tin snips into a few pieces. I'd remove the spreader bars and move the wiring from the junction box to the new fixture. No painting and just the few odd crumbled drywall spots. I think it was the Juno that filled the hole. I forget which lotus it was that I used. Both worked well in the end, just time consuming. Tried searching for something listed or classified at least for those frames and just decided to get standalone replacements because now it was just a hole in the ceiling regardless of what was left. The wiring was removed from the jb so whatever filled the hole was good.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

6" old work can in the hole. Halo/Vulite/Home Creepo brand fit just fine. Leave the frame in place, snip the lamp holder out and shift the romex to the new can. Cree 6" trims are wider then most and should cover the paint lines.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> 6" old work can in the hole. Halo/Vulite/Home Creepo brand fit just fine. Leave the frame in place, snip the lamp holder out and shift the romex to the new can. Cree 6" trims are wider then most and should cover the paint lines.



That works until you're stuck with an entire house of AICM cans. :furious:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

These older ones I did "nominal six inch size" had openings too big for the Halo that's why I went to the Juno cans. Who knows, the dimensions for his might be ok for Halo. Doesn't take much to not have anything to bite into.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> These older ones I did "nominal six inch size" had openings too big for the Halo that's why I went to the Juno cans. Who knows, the dimensions for his might be ok for Halo. Doesn't take much to not have anything to bite into.


It's been years since I had to do this install, but I seem to remember leaving the stock Lightolier clips to grab the sides of the replacement can.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

For the large boxed lightolier cans I've used these sylvania 70633 rings:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just completed a job just like this. Used Halo 6" old work cans. Put a 3' piece of romex into the existing junction box while cutting out the old light and spliced it into the new junction box. 6" cone trim and an led Sylvania bulb.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


> For the large boxed lightolier cans I've used these sylvania 70633 rings:


Source? Price? I have a job of 140 air box Lightoliers that could use those immediately.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Source? Price? I have a job of 140 air box Lightoliers that could use those immediately.


upc 04613570663 PN 70663
NE has 9 of them in Brockton - under 7 bucks each. Someone in a branch should be able to get them in quantity


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Source? Price? I have a job of 140 air box Lightoliers that could use those immediately.



I got them on Amazon back in August '16. Currently unavailable there. Not sure why I didn't get them at NE as they are my go to.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> upc 04613570663 PN 70663
> NE has 9 of them in Brockton - under 7 bucks each. Someone in a branch should be able to get them in quantity


Northeast. 

Actually they quoted a good price for quantity, $5 and change a piece. :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


> I got them on Amazon back in August '16. Currently unavailable there. Not sure why I didn't get them at NE as they are my go to.


Amazon had them listed for $12, double the price of NE.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Northeast.



Aren't they all ?




:biggrin:


----------



## meb123 (Jul 9, 2019)

MTW said:


> Amazon had them listed for $12, double the price of NE.


Do you have the amazon link?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

meb123 said:


> Do you have the amazon link?


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. It's required, and I have provided a link below to assist with this. 









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

